# Another Garage Sale Find



## golfer5280 (May 5, 2012)

The middleweight guys said that this is a lightweight bicycle with a mixte frame. 1970"s.
The badge reads Gold Eagle Gordon Cycle. Does any one have more information? Manufacturer ? etc.
Falcon rear derailer. s/n 85110794
Sorry, the pictures could be better.

http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/golfer5280/


----------

